# Good video on prepping your tree rats!



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

*thanks*

hey thanks for posting that, i have a bunch of those little buggers running around here. I guess if times get tough there will be less :2thumb:

piglett


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

piglett said:


> hey thanks for posting that, i have a bunch of those little buggers running around here. I guess if times get tough there will be less :2thumb:
> 
> piglett


Piglett I intend to start putting out feeders for them.. keep em close and fat ..there are as many as birds round here.. and regardless what people think they are really good eating!

PS... the same method will work on cats too..:2thumb:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

That's awesome! I sent it to my buddy who is ditchin' Calgary for the east-coast tellin' him that all east-coasters throw parties with tree-rat soup, stew and BBQ and that if he wants to fit in, he better learn those skills :2thumb:

His responses are not fit for print :gaah:


BTW: Any good video's on skinnin' rabbit and other little critters?


----------

